# Does Hyatt credit card earn 4x paying MFs?



## magicjourney (Sep 7, 2018)

Does anyone know if Hyatt credit card by Chase earns 4x points on HRC MFs? 
If yes, will definitely apply for it.


----------



## bdh (Sep 7, 2018)

It pays 3x the points on MF payments.


----------



## breezez (Sep 7, 2018)

Ultimate Rewards for Chase Sapphire Reserve I think is a better deal it also pays 3 points, but those points can be transferred to Hyatt 1:1 or various other transfer partners and airlines.

You don’t get more, but rather more flexibility in how to use them.


----------



## magicjourney (Sep 7, 2018)

The old Hyatt credit card pays 3x on Hyatt. But the new World of Hyatt credit card has the bonus categories as below:
4 Bonus Points per $1 spent on purchases at all Hyatt hotels.
2 Bonus Points per $1 spent at restaurants, on airline tickets purchased directly from the airline, local transit and commuting as well as fitness club and gym memberships.
1 Bonus Point per $1 spent on purchases anywhere else you use your card. 
I don't see a 3x level? Possible they increase the earning rate to 4x on MFs?


----------



## bdh (Sep 7, 2018)

In the past, Hyatt MF payment qualified for 3X points on Chase Hyatt card - based on magicjourney's comment, the new WOH card earning rate is 4X on Hyatt payments/purchases.


----------



## bdh (Sep 9, 2018)

magicjourney said:


> The old Hyatt credit card pays 3x on Hyatt. But the new World of Hyatt credit card has the bonus categories as below:
> 4 Bonus Points per $1 spent on purchases at all Hyatt hotels.
> 2 Bonus Points per $1 spent at restaurants, on airline tickets purchased directly from the airline, local transit and commuting as well as fitness club and gym memberships.
> 1 Bonus Point per $1 spent on purchases anywhere else you use your card.
> I don't see a 3x level? Possible they increase the earning rate to 4x on MFs?




Yes, they increased the earning rate with the new WOH card.  The old Hyatt Visa card has the 3x points on Hyatt purchases - the new World of Hyatt Visa card has the 4x points.  If you have the old card, you can "upgrade" to the new WOH.  The rewards on the new card are different/better than the old card - but the new card has a $99 annual fee while the old card is $75.

You can "upgrade" to the new card to get the newer earning rate, but if you upgrade, you don't qualify for the "new member" 40,000 point bonus.  In order to qualify for the new member bonus points, you have to close your old card, wait 2-4 weeks and then apply for the WOH card.


----------



## TBipp (Sep 16, 2018)

Good information.  Thank you Everyone.


----------



## gratiem (Jul 19, 2019)

Bumping up this thread for any new information re best credit card to pay for Hyatt MF.   Thanks in advance for the information!


----------



## travelhacker (Jul 19, 2019)

Definitely the new(ish) world of Hyatt Credit Card. I've used it to MF and can confirm that I received 4x points as recently as a few weeks ago. Do you have it yet? Right now it's got a 50K bonus...at one point it had a 60k bonus, so if you won't be paying dues soon, it may be worth waiting for that promo.


----------



## gratiem (Jul 20, 2019)

Appreciate the guidance @travelhacker.  Do not have the card yet, and your recommendation to wait is a good one.  No MF due yet, but if things go well I'll have a significantly higher MF burden for 2020.  As such, a CC that maximizes MF would be desirable.


----------



## dagger1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Does the new Hyatt card also give you a free night at a Hyatt hotel?


----------



## travelhacker (Jul 21, 2019)

Dagger1, yes it gives you a free night in a category 1-4 annually. I believe the maintenance fee is a hair higher at $95. 

If you spend 15K on the card in the year you can earn a second free night in a category 1-4 (this is true for every year you hold the card).

One other thought:
You can't have both cards simultaneously. So if you currently have the old Hyatt card, you may consider cancelling that and then applying for the new card. As long as it's been 24 months since you received the bonus points, you would be able to receive the sign up bonus again (currently 50K, but I received 60K in October of last year). 

Alternatively, you can upgrade your existing card to the new card. However, I don't believe there is a bonus of any type. If you care about receiving bonus points, you're definitely better off doing what I described above.


----------



## dagger1 (Jul 22, 2019)

travelhacker said:


> Dagger1, yes it gives you a free night in a category 1-4 annually. I believe the maintenance fee is a hair higher at $95.
> 
> If you spend 15K on the card in the year you can earn a second free night in a category 1-4 (this is true for every year you hold the card).
> 
> ...


Thanks!!  We currently use the CSR for all travel related expenses, only keep our Hyatt/Marriott cards for the free nights.  But I may have to reconsider upgrading one of the Hyatt’s...


----------



## GTLINZ (Aug 7, 2019)

bdh said:


> Yes, they increased the earning rate with the new WOH card.  The old Hyatt Visa card has the 3x points on Hyatt purchases - the new World of Hyatt Visa card has the 4x points.  If you have the old card, you can "upgrade" to the new WOH.  The rewards on the new card are different/better than the old card - but the new card has a $99 annual fee while the old card is $75.
> 
> You can "upgrade" to the new card to get the newer earning rate, but if you upgrade, you don't qualify for the "new member" 40,000 point bonus.  In order to qualify for the new member bonus points, you have to close your old card, wait 2-4 weeks and then apply for the WOH card.



Well I did not try that approach. With most cards you cannot have held a similar product for at least a couple of years.

I was sent an upgrade offer that gave 5k points for upgrading and making any single purchase and I went for that.  It did verify I went from earning 3 points to 4 points for dollars spent at Hyatt.


----------

